
Dos & Don'ts Upon Taking a New Job - bedris
http://www.hunterwalk.com/2011/12/14-dos-donts-upon-taking-new-job.html
======
SkyMarshal
The rules, for anyone else who doesn't want to squint at a faded, crooked
scan:

Al Casey's Rules for Success

SOME DO'S AND DON'TS UPON TAKING A NEW JOB -- (NOT IN ANY ORDER OF PRIORITY)
-- ALL ARE IMPORTANT

1\. If you want to get ahead in this world become a highly-concerned observer
of the passing scene.

2\. LISTEN, LISTEN, LISTEN -- don't try to show off your knowledge -- it will
become known as you use it -- if your mouth is open you are not learning.

3\. Mentally challenge everything -- not vocally -- particularly the
assumptions that you are built into the situation.

4\. Really listen to your peers -- get them to like you -- they are your best
resource.

5\. Do all possible to help your boss raise his/her status.

6\. Develop a business plan for every assignment you are given -- allocate
your time and resources -- develop calendar checkpoints.

7\. Your availability is your most important asset -- it should be directed
up, down, and sideways.

8\. Work at giving the perception and the fact that you are aware of the
feelings and goals of others.

9\. On entering a new situation, get an organization chart of your department
showing names and responsibilities of your peers -- walk the halls and let
others see you.

10\. Ask for help and show that you appreciate it, is the best way to make
friends.

11\. Do not try to impress others by relating your educaion, travels, or
accomplishments -- they will all become known in time.

12\. Do what you say you will do -- if you can't, let that be known.

13\. Your first assignment is to become part of the team and not its leader.

14\. Be early and stay late -- do not plan any social luncheons for the first
six months.

------
lhnz
A few of these were okay but many were utterly toxic. Would anybody here wish
to work in a tech company which didn't care for fresh opinions, where
employees were taught to dogmatically follow authority and play politics?

Perhaps I'm not the target market since I work in a tech company and value
creativity and passion, but it would take me all of a few days to run away
from a company that had these values. Especially those that tell you to be
agreeable, suck up to authority and to not the rock the boat. For example:
don't share your knowledge and shut up; mentally challenge yourself but don't
let people know what you're thinking; get people to like you; become a 'part'
of a team; do everything you can to give your boss a higher status; be seen in
the corridors and stay late but don't be too social by having lunch with
people...

This is horribly disrespectful and a sure-fire way of hurting innovation and
making everything political. I understand nobody wants arrogant employees that
don't respect the team, but people should be hired because of the talent and
experience they bring a company. They should be hired to help improve a
company and not forced into being cogs in a machine. Let them be human; they
should be respectful and participative members of your company, not passive
slaves!

Hire people because you respect them and want to see them use their past
experiences and talent to help you. Care about the fresh opinions they bring
to your organisation and respect them for this. Help them to take ownership of
their thoughts and participate fully in the company. Help them to grow the
confidence to take control of their lives in and out of work.

~~~
ams6110
I didn't read it this way. _Don't try to show off your knowledge -- it will
become known as you use it._ I think he was advising to take some time to just
absorb the new environment. Nobody wants a new guy to come in and start
advocating obnoxiously for everything he was doing at his last job.

If you take time to understand some of the history and reasons for why things
are the way they are, you might come to realize it makes sense, or you will be
able to build an effective case for change once people have come to respect
your abilities (proven by doing, not talking).

------
philwelch
From the guidelines:

If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys." Exception: when the number is
meaningful, e.g. "The 5 Platonic Solids."

------
matthiasb
"Do not plan any social luncheons for the first six months" I am not sure
about this one. Networking seems important to me.

~~~
Stefanvp
I believe that he's using term social to describe individuals outside your
work (e.g. no lunches with personal friends). As you state networking is very
important when you first start a job and the rest of the tips are geared to
network effectively (find the organisational chart so you know who are the
right people to meet).

------
jacques_chester
A better list might be found in the _Unwritten Laws of Engineering_ by WJ
King.

------
wisty
Also, don't blame the boss for having his own interests at heart, not the
company's. It's the company's fault for encouraging him to act that way.

